# Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys



## Mikeymjp (Nov 25, 2007)

My new lap top running Vista home basics no longer reads CDs or DVDs I found this in the boot log. Could a windows update have caused this? I have deleted all updates but to no avail. I cannot use a rescue disc cos guess what the CD/DVD R/W driver does not work. Any advice would be gratefully recievd.

Mikey


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Can you see the CD drive in Device manager?
If so, remove/uninstall it.
Reboot twice.

If you cannot see the CD drive in Device manager - can you see it in BIOS?


----------



## Mikeymjp (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Nicholas,

Thnaks for your reply. CD does not appear in device manager or BIOS. The CD/DVD drive is physically connected. If I insert a disc it spins round attempting to read it. After a few seconds it stops.

Mike


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The drive not being "seen" in BIOS could be four things:
1. Faulty drive.
2. Faulty motherboard.
3. Incorrect BIOS settings.
4. Bad/loose connection.

Make sure the drive hasn't been disabled in BIOS.
If that doesn't help I think you should have the computer repaired by the manufacturer


----------



## Mikeymjp (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Nicholas,

Thanks again. I think throwing it back at the manufacturers is the way forward. It's still under warantee so...

Thanks again for your advice.

Mikey


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## olejonok (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi!

My drive (Pioneer DVD DVR-K17) "seen" in BIOS. Also I can boot from this DVD drive. it's all ok. 
My new lap top (SONY VAIO VGN-CR35G) running Vista home premium no longer reads CDs or DVDs I found this (Did not load driver \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys) in the boot log. 
Any advice would be gratefully recievd.

olejonok


----------

